
Atmel’s flexible touch sensors will revolutionize mobile device design  - evo_9
http://www.extremetech.com/electronics/125325-atmels-flexible-touch-sensors-a-revolution-in-device-design
======
K2h
keyword 'sensor'. I watched the video and was impressed by the display but I
had to keep reminding myself they are just talking about the touch sensor.

